# Hey Game Wardens, get real!



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Tired of reading about hunters getting ticketed and fined for honest mistakes.
Your job, gentlemen, is to go after the major offensers.
I get that some of us make stupid mistakes. But, seriously, 12 and 9/8 inches becomes a crime?

There's a lot of poaching going on in the wee hours. THAT'S what we pay you for.

I know your job is tough. Probably one of the toughest out there. I wouldn't want it. But don't for an instance think that your looking for plugs in shotguns during dove season is macho or any right to start busting chops on those you serve.

Really? Fines for missing plugs during dove season. 

I applaud you when you take down the poachers and any other major violaters.

BUT, to smack on someone for minor infractions or lack of some bs rule after their years of hunting and fishing is beyond me. 

FWIW, I have had several encounters with F&G. All have been courteous, knowledgeable and professional.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

rules is rules


follow 'em or pay the piper


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

yeah, but i love reading these posts from the GW encounters
http://blog.chron.com/shannontompki...ings-rush-of-business-for-texas-game-wardens/

http://blog.chron.com/shannontompki...oors-people-violate-the-law-but-when-they-do/


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

laws are laws, let one get away with it, let all get away with it.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

actually 12 9/8"= 13 1/8"

they way I look at it... its the law...if you don't like it don't hunt.... but don't ***** at a game warden for doing their job


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Sometimes I agree with you. There are a couple bad apples out there. But for the most part all the ones I encounter have been just fine. Actually helped me out a time or two. Its good to have them on your side sometimes. 

Besides, their doing their job. Their families need groceries just like ours do.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree some GW will abuse their power and give a bad name to the rest of them but at the same time rules are rules and they are there to enforce them. Now there are ways to approach people and I have been rubbed wrong a few times by GW who seemed to be trying to find something wrong. 

When I was in college I used to duck hunt at the WMA's around CS and there were 2 GW that I would always encountered that couldn't be more polar opposites. One was the nicest good ol boy I've ever met. Yeah he'd shake us down but in the end he really seemed more interested in hearing how our hunt went and always seemed to enjoy looking at our ducks and telling us some facts about them. He would usually share some cool stories with us about hunts he'd been on and would give us some pointers.

Now the other one just seemed out to get us. Can't tell you how many times he would go through my truck just trying to find something. One time he found lead shot in the tool box of my truck and gave me a ton of grief about it, threatening to write me a ticket for possessing it out there, even though it wasn't on my person while I was duck hunting. These WMA's also had dove hunting on them, but it didn't seem to matter to him. He seemed like he just wanted to flex his power and was really demeaning

At the end of the day though, I'm thankful for GWs and what they do. Yes some of them can take things to far, but they do a great service for us and really do not get paid enough for the **** they put up with and the danger they put themselves in at tiems


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> actually 12 9/8"= 13 1/8"
> 
> they way I look at it... its the law...if you don't like it don't hunt.... but don't ***** at a game warden for doing their job


^^^ my thoughts exactly. I'm guessing he meant 8/9" not 9/8". Laws are laws, irregardless of wether we like them or not.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Really Bro?? where do you think your gonna get with a rant like this??

So 1/4 a gram of cocaine in your kids pocket is fcked up but 1/8 gram would be ok?? If someone broke into your truck and stole your wives Reba cd that would be ok but if they took her Reba and your Hank Jr then that would be stealing??? I know your the guy who thinks its ok to drive after a twelve pack because your good to drive...But if a drunk driver rear ended you arse you would sue his sorry arse...Right??



bluefin said:


> Tired of reading about hunters getting ticketed and fined for honest mistakes.
> Your job, gentlemen, is to go after the major offensers.
> I get that some of us make stupid mistakes. But, seriously, 12 and 9/8 inches becomes a crime?
> 
> ...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We had Warden **** visit us last weekend. Nice guy!
The law's the law. It's kinda like going 33 in a 30. It's still speeding.

If it was me.. give me a break.. LOL
But I hope he catches all of you violaters... BWAHAHA


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I've often wondered if the emphasis for game wardens has switched from education/enforcement to revenue production.

In the old days if your estimates were off a fraction the wardens I encountered just asked that you be more careful in the future and you can bet that I would work doubly hard to make sure that I was legal. These days they comb through everything looking for a violation and write you up.

All this being said, the law is the law and the burden is on us as sportsmen to stay within the law.

In all cases my encounters the GWs have been professional and courteous. I'm glad they are out there and appreciate what they do. I know I don't have what it takes to be out there day and night confronting what are usually armed individuals.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Some good, n some bad, somebodies got to do it,...it used to be MORE bad, thats life on planet Earth....WW


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wardens*

Problem for the wardens is criminals and poachers do not look any different than those of us who obey the law. I have seen wardens give people a break for what we would consider "minor" infractions such as not filling in the back of the tag. Poachers probably are not too careful to be sure to follow all the rules, so I am sure they ticket the bad guys for small stuff occasionally. 
I got a ticket for not having a servicable life jacket one time. It had a 1/2" long tear in the nylon (non waterproof) outer shell. The inside Kpok was not punchered. Total BS, but that is my only ticket. All other encounters have been just fine. 
99% are great folks, just like everyone else.
BB


----------



## TroutChasin' (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the comparison to a kid with cocaine. Laws are laws and we all must follow them. This convo should have been brought up around a group of people that don't have a passion for the sport and someone might have agreed with your above-the-law-attitude.


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

It can be really frustrating when you make an honest mistake and get a big fine. especially when you hear about all of the really bad offenders out there. Have been on both sides of that fence. Had GW warn me for mis-ID of fish, not having a whistle in boat, and even let me keep a deer I hit without a tag. Have also had a buddy get a huge ticket for hunting a public road when the road in question ran through the property (cattle guarded) and we were hog hunting with dogs (just crossing following the dogs). You always get a few bad apples but for the most part, I find that GW do a good job and a great service despite being few and far between (1-2 per county) 
*Remember... more people will complain about being wronged that will praise being helped*


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree with the post. Too much time spent checking honest people. Minor infractions may bring in a little revenue, but all it really does is **** people off.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Greg E said:


> I agree with the post. Too much time spent checking honest people. Minor infractions may bring in a little revenue, but all it really does is **** people off.


It honestly doesn't **** me off. Don't break the law and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Pulling people over for driving 56mph in a 55 is not going to get criminals off the street. Checking plugs and livewells isn't going to catch people that intentionally poach


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I have only had one infraction in over 35 yrs of hunting......and it was total BS

I wont give the name or the county.....cause it would be wrong.....and on another note ...the judge dismissed the ticket......

about 4 yrs ago....my son and I were dove hunting....I brought his .410 and I had brought two mod 1300 Winchesters......
the reason I brought two....was one of them had a problem ejecting shells and I could not remember which one....

So out in the field we went when I figured out which gun was right.....you have to shoot the gun to figure it out

So about half way through the morning and almost two limits....the GW pulls up
he talks to us and sees our stuff and we are fine......
he is about to leave when he asks me about the shotgun in the truck....I explain to him the prob and he ask to see the gun.....NO PLUG

and writes me a ticket.....RU freakin kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was ticked to say the least.....

Long story short...the judge dismissed the ticket........
And I chalked it up to lesson learned

The warden explained it to me like this.....
he is there to enforce the law....the judge is there to decide upon weather the voilation falls under the spirit of the law or the letter of the law

He was nice but he knew I was ticked.......but he remained very professional about it

Bluefin.......obey the law and you wont have a prob....the rules are fairly simple....if you go somewhere new....research the laws......

be a good citizen and do your part to understand our game laws and to follow them
It makes your experience and there job outdoors a whole lot more fun....

whatever you do ......dont come on a public "HUNTING" forum and whine about violations and the lack of leniency from the people paid by us on this "HUNTING" forum to uphold those same laws.......

jus sayin


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Checking plugs and livewells isn't going to catch people that intentionally poach


It might. It gives them an opportunity to see if you're doing something illegal.

I've never had a problem with a Game Warden. I was ticketed once for not having a plug in my shotgun but that was my fault, I broke the law and I paid for it.

The Game Wardens do their job; they enforce the game laws of our state. To do otherwise should get them fired.

Why should honest mistakes during hunting or fishing get anyone a free pass? Highway Patrol, city police, Sheriff's departments they enforce laws. If you make an honest mistake and run a stop sign or a red light and they see you, odds are that you'll get a ticket. If you're not paying attention and make an "honest" mistake and drive 100 mph down the highway and they see you, odds are that you'll get a ticket.

If you shoot a 10" spread buck in a county with the antler restrictions, that's not an honest mistake that's just stupidity and you should get a ticket. If you keep an over sized red fish and don't tag it because you "forgot" and made an "honest" mistake you should get a ticket. If you keep 12 trout instead of 10 because you made an "honest" mistake you should get a ticket.

I for one am really glad that the Game Wardens are out there doing their job.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Really, so if he checks your livewell and you have to many reds, he hasnt caught a poacher??



Greg E said:


> Pulling people over for driving 56mph in a 55 is not going to get criminals off the street. *Checking plugs and livewells isn't going to catch people that intentionally poach*


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Get Real?*

Some of the posts on this thread are unbelievable. Here are my comments/thoughts:

(1) Wardens only catch "major" offenders by being out in the field patrolling. Patrolling means checking folks - they have no way of knowing if you have broken the law - or how "severe". Since MOST folks are complying, that means that MOST checks by GW are checking "honest" folks. If they encounter ANY infraction, it is there DUTY and LEGAL RESPONSIBILITY to enforce the LAW.

(2) Just like a traffic cop who pulls over someone for a "minor" traffic violation, they often catch more serious criminals who have warrants out, or are carrying drugs. In fact, and any LEO can correct me if I'm wrong, but I would be willing to be that MANY major arrests for felony charges happen during a routine traffic stop for a "minor" offense. You'd be surprised how many times a GW checks someone for thier licenses and finds drugs or a fugitive or some other major offense besides game laws are being violated.

(3) It is up to the GW to write a violation as they see fit. They have some leeway and judgement decisions. Take two people - both shot a 12 7/8" deer. The GW warden may let one off with a warning, and write a ticket for the other. A lot has to do with the individual and if they are being an horse's arse. IMHO, if they are being an arse and start spouting off about what the warden SHOULD be doing - they should recieve a violation for just being a jerk.

(4) Our TPW and GW's need money. The budget is very sparse and money cuts are frequent. Yes, a certain part of it is about revenue (just like traffic tickets) - but they don't really get that much that way. But if it means that just ONE GW gets to keep his job - then I hope they ticket every SOB that breaks the law, no matter how minor. Think of it as a tax for the stupid and ignorant - the law is the law.

The only real problem I have with the GW enforcement is down on the coast. In certain places, like the TC Dike, there are lots of illegals fishing, ignoring limit and size restrictions, and there have been a few GW that walk past those individuals to check guys with nice boats and equipment because they know that the illegals don't have the money - and wont' pay the fines - while the guy with the nice boat, etc. will without hesitation. That kinda chaps me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I know a few of these guys, even had a cousin who recently retired as a GW with 35 years in the profession. It's a difficult, demanding and at times dangerous job 
16 have died doing this work
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/warden/memorial/

and yeah - they will give you a ticket for breaking a law, honest mistake or deliberate, it's their job. They don't do it half way - they do it all the way - they enforce the laws of Texas. do you think, for one minute, a GW would stay in the profession if TPWD found he/she didn't give a ticket because in their "opinion" it was an honest mistake? I don't think so. 
Like it was stated earlier - it's up to the GW to write the ticket, it's up to the judge to determine the punishment. 
and no - they don't work 9-5 just ticketing honest outdoorsmen and women. They work all hours of the day and night, weekends and holidays. They're out in the field when you and I are home, during the season, before the season and after the season. 
I'm glad they're out there and I've no problem with them checking me to make sure I followed the law.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rant on but the law is the same for you and me.Look at the thread that posted all those stupid arse violators from just the last month .It gives all of a bad name as a TX hunter I dont want that .Most or all of us have food at home by Gods grace and hunt for fun its not for feast or famine.The gw knows we pay so much to hunt.I dont think there trained to let any offense go by .


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

JohnHumbert said:


> If they encounter ANY infraction, it is there DUTY and LEGAL RESPONSIBILITY to enforce the LAW.
> 
> The budget is very sparse and money cuts are frequent.
> 
> *Think of it as a tax for the stupid and ignorant - the law is the law.*


Exactly, now quit whining. They give you the book of game laws when you get your license. :rotfl:

I've only had issues with two game wardens because they were jerks flexing their authority for the fun of it. The others were good people.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> The only real problem I have with the GW enforcement is down on the coast. In certain places, like the TC Dike, there are lots of illegals fishing, ignoring limit and size restrictions, and there have been a few GW that walk past those individuals to check guys with nice boats and equipment because they know that the illegals don't have the money - and wont' pay the fines - while the guy with the nice boat, etc. will without hesitation. That kinda chaps me.


I don't believe that to be the case - but - if you truly believe this - go to the TPWD website and send them a compliant-send it to DHS as well and to your congressman - I'm pretty sure you'll get a response. If you really believe laws are being broken and enforcement isn't being accomplished don't you have an obligation to report it? I would.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

bluefin said:


> Tired of reading about hunters getting ticketed and fined for honest mistakes.
> Your job, gentlemen, is to go after the major offensers.
> I get that some of us make stupid mistakes. But, seriously, 12 and 9/8 inches becomes a crime?
> 
> ...


That's like telling a cop "a ticket for speeding" are you kidding me.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

We all have a job to do and I'll leave the game laws to the GW's. I'm pretty sure that most people on this forum would not take too kindly when someone else tells them how to do their jobs...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Only game violation i ever received was for failure to tag a whitetail deer. I was 16, it was my first solo buck (w/o dad around) I loaded him up and took him back to camp. After he was cleaned, skinned and hanging I was sitting down at a picnic table filling out my tag, already had the dates cut out and the game warden pulled up. He explained that since I had transported the deer on a county road w/o tagging it was the reason for the citation. Cost me a hard earned $109.00 (big bucks when your only making $5.00/hr part time! lol)

Fast forward two weeks later and I was going goose hunting, I had just enough money (after paying that monster fine!) for two boxes of shells but needed to get my federal bird stamp, thought about it, bought one box of shells and the stamp instead. Got checked later that morning by the same GW, vowed right then to never even think about bending the rules any more.

Sometimes a hard slap on the wrist gets your attention and makes ya toe the line.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I can understand a feeling of yeah, maybe every now they could let somebody slide for something small. But overall, it's their job to enforce ALL of the laws in place. You're mad about a ticket for 12 8/9" spread? Then maybe not shoot one so close to the mark. I personally won't take that chance unless it's without a doubt wide enough. Sure alot of game wardens have a chip on their shoulder, but the best thing to do is make sure before you even leave the house that you have everything in order and that you know everything you have and will be doing is 100% within the law.

JMO:texasflag


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Not one game warden wrote one of the laws. They have the job of enforcing them. If you don't like the law, don't blame the warden. 

If you choose not to obey the law, prepare to pay the piper. 

Wardens are good people. If you are courteous to them, they will be courteous to you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ol' salt said:


> Not one game warden wrote one of the laws. They have the job of enforcing them. If you don't like the law, don't blame the warden.
> 
> If you choose not to obey the law, prepare to pay the piper.
> 
> Wardens are good people. If you are courteous to them, they will be courteous to you.


No, they won't always be courteous. But I can look past that with the knowledge that they are fed every half *** story ever told. 
So give them a break, you just don't know what they have to deal with.
Edit; not calling you out either, just adding to your post.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so here's SOME of what they do:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20111117a&nrtype=gwfn&nrspan=2011&nrsearch=


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

I love how 2cool has the most honest and law abiding citizens. I Call BS on about 90% of all these post. You can't tell me that if you make an honest mistake, such as forgeting to sign the back of your liscense after a kill, not punching the dates, or maybe mis judging the width of the spread on a deer that's 100+/- yards away by a 1/16th of an inch that you're just going to take the ticket with a smile on your face and chalk it up to "well I should of done a better job". Not after making sure that everything else was right and you made an honest mistake. I would bet my paycheck that you all would give some lame ***** excuse as to why it happened to get out of it.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> I don't believe that to be the case - but - if you truly believe this - go to the TPWD website and send them a compliant-send it to DHS as well and to your congressman - I'm pretty sure you'll get a response. If you really believe laws are being broken and enforcement isn't being accomplished don't you have an obligation to report it? I would.


Roger, I have - and have gotten some responses. Some of which made me feel foolish. I haven't been to the area in years, and the dike was wiped out by a storm a while back - so I have no real idea what the current situation is.

That being said, here's the gist of the response I got from TPW and some direct feedback from wardens. First, it is real hard to prove something like this, and even harder to accurately report that it is actually happening. For example, how can you tell if the GW saw those individuals or not - or maybe they were going to check them next after they checked the first guy? It all comes down to someone SUSPECTING the behaviour, can't ever really prove it.

Secondly, it is one thing for someone like me to look at the illegals and know they are - by and large - doing this. But to TARGET illegals from a law enforcement perspective would be "profiling" and against the law. So the wardens have to be very careful - kinda sux for them.

Thirdly, I CAN say (in ref to the above), that if a SPECIFIC violation is reported, the GW have never failed to go directly after those individuals (even though in many cases they leave before the GW can get there).

Fourth, GW I've talked to have relunctantly admitted the practice sometimes happens. And it happens because there are gaps between the laws and the enforcement. There are some laws in some situations that really cannot be enforced (properly).

The example I was given was this: Traffic officer pulls over a driver and discovers they have no insurance - they can write a ticket, but they CANNOT arrest them. So they end up releasing the driver who is immediately breaking the law again as soon as they hit the roadway. If the driver is an illegal, heading back to Mexico, then writing them a ticket is a pointless exercise. The "law" cannot really be "enforced". It becomes a pointless exercise for the officer, who - because they are human - sometimes get discouraged from that piece of enforcement and they will prefer to target different offenders - like drunk drivers - and may be relunctant to pull over a vehicle that "appears" to be likely to be driving without insurance.

In the same manner, the GW in the area KNOW that there are tons of illegals there breaking the bag/size restrictions. They could, start down the dike checking everyone - but here's what happens (as it was explained to me). Maybe the first 2 or 3 checked, will have the fish/equipment confiscated - and the rest wise up, pack up, and leave before the GW can get to them. The ones that are caught, being foreign nationals, simply ignore the ticket. And it was said to me in confidence that the local LEO notice a rise in fishing equipment theft after the GW make a big "enforcement" and start confiscating fish/equipment.

The can't ARREST these individuals, even after repeated offenses, the law doesn't permit them to.  So the "end result" after a major "enforcement effort", is that a few individuals are temporarily suspended from fishing, a few worthless tickets are written, some fish and equipment are confiscated, and a few honest folks end up having their equipment stolen.

Not an ideal situation for sure.

HOWEVER, the GW have found that their simple (highly visible) PRESENCE on the scene accomplishes the same thing. Offenders see them and pack up and leave before getting checked. Fish are not confiscated (no rotten fish in the dumpster, they are consumed by the lawbreakers), and no spike in equipment theft from honest folks. Yes, no tickets - but there wasn't any revenue generated from the other tickets anyway.

So, why it may chap my butt - and seem unfair - overall those GW choosing to visibly walking past offenders actually is accomplishing much the same thing as if they spent hours actually checking them.

TPW response to me: that if it REALLY offends me - then work on getting the laws and punishments changed. Give them (TPW LEO) the beef they need to really be effective - from the laws, definition of punishment, judges who aren't afraid to punish illegals and the political fallout - and the TPW will make a difference.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

murphy66 said:


> I love how 2cool has the most honest and law abiding citizens. I Call BS on about 90% of all these post. You can't tell me that if you make an honest mistake, such as forgeting to sign the back of your liscense after a kill, not punching the dates, or maybe mis judging the width of the spread on a deer that's 100+/- yards away by a 1/16th of an inch that you're just going to take the ticket with a smile on your face and chalk it up to "well I should of done a better job". Not after making sure that everything else was right and you made an honest mistake. I would bet my paycheck that you all would give some lame ***** excuse as to why it happened to get out of it.


so how much is your paycheck and where do I collect? I've been hunting since the age of 6 and let's just say that's better than a half-century worth.

I know the laws. I make a point of reading the hunting/fishing guide published by TPWD every year - I know when a season starts, when it ends, bag and harvest limits and any limitations, restrictions for the county(s) I may hunt.

I've been checked multiple times by Game Wardens, with and without game in possession. I've not had a ticket issued for a violation of any kind and don't intend to have one issued. If I violate the law - it's on me - no excuses - an explanation? maybe - but no excuses - and the point being made by those on this thread is this: It's required of the GW to issue the citation, it's up to the judge to determine the punishment - if you made a mistake - admit to the judge - if he's inclined to believe you - fine. if not - you pay for the mistake.

pretty much the same thing would apply if you receive a speeding ticket and never got one before - plead it to the judge - he might or might not accept your answer. Yeah, police officers give a little leeway for tickets, based on the ability to pull your driving record immediately when they pull you over.
the GW? he has no way of knowing - for all he knows you may have "honestly" forgotten to fill out that tag a dozen times over the past week or so.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> Roger, I have -


all of what you posted makes sense. I just know this - it's a tough job that they do, and it doesn't pay very well. But I also know (at least with the GW's I know) they wouldn't trade it for a 6 figure job unless it was the same responsibilities - they do love what they do and it shows.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

RogerB
I've been hunting since the age of 6 and let's just say that's better than a half-century worth. 

I know the laws. I make a point of reading the hunting/fishing guide published by TPWD every year - I know when a season starts, when it ends, bag and harvest limits and any limitations, restrictions for the county(s) I may hunt.

I've been checked multiple times by Game Wardens, with and without game in possession. I've not had a ticket issued for a violation of any kind and don't intend to have one issued. If I violate the law - it's on me - no excuses - an explanation? maybe - but no excuses - and the point being made by those on this thread is this: It's required of the GW to issue the citation, it's up to the judge to determine the punishment - if you made a mistake - admit to the judge - if he's inclined to believe you - fine. if not - you pay for the mistake. 


Yep. Been at it for 35 years myself with no violations. The 13" rule does suc but that's the law. If I'm not sure I don't pull the trigger. Simple as that!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive had plenty of run ins with GWs .... some great, some not so pleasant.... but its part of being in the outdoors... just like deaing with DPS and Police when driving.

I have prolly had more than my fair share of GW shake downs, but when I look back on it, how else are they going to catch folks? When is the last time a criminal actually told the truth? The bad encounters seem to stick with me more than the good, but thats usually how it is with everything. Hell, once we got checked and got 2 tickets... and for the work those two wardens went through, they dang sure better wrote a ticket for something!!!! We got them dismissed as they were pretty gray, but it is what it is. We were "illegal" I guess you could say if you stretched it out, but the judge sided with us.

I agree, sometimes they tend to get a little over the top, but as mentioned, the law is the law... for the most part, its pretty black and white... and they get paid to enforce it.

By the way, last season, we had an accident out in the middle of nowhere... and I mean a BAD one... compound femur breaks, blood loss, concussions, broken hands, collar bones.... the works...

The local GWs were the only responding agency that ever got off a paved road to search for us. Now, they never found us, but they were **** close.... they searched for 5 hours on a Sunday afternoon, stopping to fire off their weapons every half mile to try to locate us... We were lost as hell, all 3 cell phones dead and the other agencies just kind of drove around on the roads (we were 10+ miles from the nearest pavement). For that one act alone, they will always have a deep respect. When you are in as big of a predicament as we were that day, you will PRAY that a GW is around.

And why does everyone moan and groan about this 13" nonsense.... if you shoot one 1/8" narrower, then you are 100% in violation of the law....there is no question about it, and it being 100 yards away doesnt change the law or give you a pass.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I passed on 2 questionable 8 pointers this morning. One could feel the cross hairs on it's shoulder so he wouldn't face me I swear.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Boat registration ticket here:headknock: written by my best friend (a GW).
Nothing else. 
Where do I collect "my" check?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chapman53559 said:


> I passed on 2 questionable 8 pointers this morning. One could feel the cross hairs on it's shoulder so he wouldn't face me I swear.


Lmao!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't even get past page 1 of this thread cause it sucks so bad!!

Telling an LEO to not do his job........REALLY????


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> Telling an LEO to not do his job........REALLY????


Game Warden to Hunter: "Sir, did you know you're not allowed to hunt in this residential neighborhood with a high-caliber rifle?"
Hunter to Game Warden - "Gee, NO-SIR! I didn't know!! It's an "HONEST" mistake sir. Please don't give me a ticket!"

GW to H - "And Sir, did you also not know that harvesting a whitetail buck in February is not legal?"

H to GW - "NO!! Really? Gee Sir, I'm truly sorry, it's an honest mistake - I didn't know!"

GW to H - "And Sir, you do know that you're supposed to have a hunting license, no matter what you hunt in Texas, right??"

H to GW - "Heck NO! If I'd known that I'd know the rules as well!! I'm SOOOOOOO Sorry Sir. It's an "HONEST" mistake"

GW to H - "ahhhh, that's okay - it's an "HONEST" mistake so I'll let it go this time. But - you're the one that's going to have to explain the bullet in your neighbor's dog after you missed that buck. Have a nice day"

yeah - it's an "honest" mistake 
:rotfl:

(oh - by the way - the above is of course - totally fictional - I hope. But the point is - how are we to expect the GW to determine an "honest" mistake over a violation? hmmmmmm??????)


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Most of the GW's I know say that when anyone says "don't write me a ticket", you are getting a ticket.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

agree with you a gw job is tough enough with out anyone crying about a fine reguardless what it is we all make mistakes and sometimes we get by with them and sometimes we dont but 13 inchs is 13 not 12 and 15/16 its 13 that is why its the law. and if you think a gw is fair well its life its not like te deer was 13 and 1/16 take the ticket and as catching poachers do you know how many calls they get about night hunting. most counties only has 2 gw and you will say hire more and thats good because the fine will triple to pay his salary


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> most counties only has 2 gw and you will say hire more and thats good because the fine will triple to pay his salary


Maybe the fines should triple... That'll make an honest man really honest.


----------



## Sportsdoc (May 22, 2009)

Rules are rules and if you can't follow them you should be treated like a rule breaker!! A couple of these post have great points. Why is it so hard to follow the rules/laws? They are not put in place for the benefit of our help or the health of the state. These's laws are put in place for specific reasons.

I understand sometimes it's lack of education on the hunter/fisherman part when they break a law and you should be given a little slack. Really, forgetting to put your plug in a shotgun during dove season does not count. This is an example of gross negligence. 

Another example would be me going out duck hunting on my own. I have never been duck hunting before, which would only result in laws being broken. Knowing the laws of your respective game is absolute necessary to being safe and conserving our wildlife for future generations.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Today I feel like I agree with the spirit of the rant and not the letter of the rant. I think the TWPD posting GW stories of them busting people who only had a tag not properly filled out is pretty much complete and utter BS but Im glad they are out there.

I do like to see them in the field and I also like them to check and check often but come on..


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

It's pretty easy. Did you break the law?

Yes. X No X

His job is to enforce the law. The ticket doesn't mean you get a fine; the conviction does. If you think you were written a ticket for an honest mistake, some BS infraction, etc....take it up with the judge. That's not the GWs call.

As in Trouslayer's situation, there's a reason we have more than one step in the process.


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

*good game wardens*

I've had run ins in Presidio County with several good game wardens. Their names are Derek and Zach and they stop by every year. Hope to see them this year. It makes me feel good theat they are out patrolling.

A few years ago I made a terrible mistake. I asked my wife to get me a tag out of my wallet and she brought it out to where I was washing off a mule deer. I filled it out, cut out the date, and taped it to the deer's antlers. The next day we were driving home through Paisano Pass right at Alpine. A game warden pulled me over to check the deer as you could see the antlers over the bed of my truck. We chatted for a minute and he asked me to cut the tag off. I did and he said, "This is last year's tag."

Man, I just felt sick...my mind racing back to how in the hell that'd happened. I reached for my wallet and realized my old license was in there and my wife had grabbed it. I told him how it had happened and told him I was sorry for the error and deserved a ticket for sure. About that time, a truck with legs and antlers sticking out all over the place passed by. He said, "Tell you what...I'll be back in ten minutes to check your deer," jumped in his pickup and took off. About 20 minutes later he pulls up, checks my now properly tagged deer, and tells me to have a nice day.

As he's leaving, I asked him why he didn't give me a ticket. He said, "Well, it's the last day of season. I figured you weren't holding this year's tag back for another deer. Plus, if you'd wanted to do that you could've used your wife's tag. Just makes sense that you made a mistake."

I thanked him and apologized for wasting his time and screwing up like I had. From that moment on as soon as I buy a new license, I trash the old one. He had a great reason to give me a ticket and didn't.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Good story, I tagged a deer with the previous year's tag before, never got checked, I didn't realize this until I went to tag another deer and all my tags were there. Same for me now, old license goes in trash.


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Only had 1 run in with a game warden. Back in the 70's I had just turned 17 and forgot I had to get a fishing license. So was fishing TX city dike when he came by. Very nice game warden he let me run to curl's bait, buy a license and when got back he rechecked and saw I had a license. Told us have a great day and went on. Be nice and curtious to them and most of the time they treat you back the same way.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txkngfish said:


> Only had 1 run in with a game warden. Back in the 70's I had just turned 17 and forgot I had to get a fishing license. So was fishing TX city dike when he came by. Very nice game warden he let me run to curl's bait, buy a license and when got back he rechecked and saw I had a license. Told us have a great day and went on. Be nice and curtious to them and most of the time they treat you back the same way.


You are correct. And sometimes, even if they are dim heads, being respectful of them will change their attitudes.
Worked for me with a young gun to our area. Now when he sees me, he asks what the wp's are biting on and when can I take him.
Everyone has to realize as I said before, they've heard every stupid excuse under the sun. It does get old after a while.
God bless 'em, cause as far as I'm concerned, they've got the most dangerous job. If hunting, most guys have a gun, and they (GWs) aren't pointing back upon initial contact unlike other Leo personell.


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

bluefin said:


> Tired of reading about hunters getting ticketed and fined for honest mistakes.
> Your job, gentlemen, is to go after the major offensers.
> I get that some of us make stupid mistakes. But, seriously, 12 and 9/8 inches becomes a crime?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the dumbest post I have ever seen on 2cool. Their job is to enforce the fish and game laws period, not enforce some of them. If you violate a fish/game law (willingly or through ignorance of the law) you should man up and pay your fine-not rag on the men/women who have to make sure people like you do not obey on the laws you think are right.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> The Game Wardens do their job; they enforce the game laws of our state. To do otherwise should get them fired.
> 
> I for one am really glad that the Game Wardens are out there doing their job.


Bingo!!! That is exactly what they are sworn to do.

I've never had an issue with any of them either, personally I like both of ours. We invite them in for coffee during the off-season & just shot the breeze. They are both good men...


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

We can sit here and talk about what happened or what might have happened. I think it all depends on what kind of mood the warden might be that day. We all know what is right and what is wrong, but when you shoot a buck that is 1/8" short....come on.
And yes all you people that say nail him, lets think about what you do...Do you do all the right things that God put out out for you? Maybe its not right to judge people with out knowing who they are or what they have done. Some people have it coming and some people do thier best to follow the rules. The warden has a hard job, he knows....


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> I have only had one infraction in over 35 yrs of hunting......and it was total BS
> 
> I wont give the name or the county.....cause it would be wrong.....and on another note ...the judge dismissed the ticket......
> 
> ...


Have hunted a long time. Both bird and deer here in TX. Have hunted in many other states and countries as well.
For whatever reason our state can't seem to put in layman's terms what's legal.
I've hunted both birds and deer in North TX and South. Yea, read up on that my friend.
I'm reading their diary of what's legal with two maps in my hand and a compass to boot.

NEVER have I had a violation or had to pay restitution for hunting game - anywhere.
I know our game wardens have a tough job. No doubt. Like I said earlier - I wouldn't want their job. 
But like any enforcement agency, give some leniency. As has been pointed out earlier, you have to question whether some are after the dollars or helping to educate. 
I've often looked at these professionals as both educators and law enforcement. 
I want my kids to look at them the same with the emphasis in educators.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Yall 13" whiners crack me up.... 

What are you going to do with a 12" wide deer that you cant do with a spike or a doe???

And to boot, you "meat" hunters get a chance to shoot 4 deer instead of 3 like it used to be!!! How can you be complaining????????


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

If you don't want to do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I too am appreciative of everything that LEO of all branches do, BUT I can't stand and won't tollerate the ones that totally abuse their badge and flex their muscles cause they can... Have I been caught speeding YES, have I been caught driving w/o my seatbelt YES, have I been busted for expired drivers liscense, inspection, regestration a time or two YES and in all cases I was guilty and deserved the ticket if they so chose to issue one and have always been respectful. On the other hand I will not stand to be badgered, belittled, or chastized by some Depty DooDah on a power trip. I have run accross this a time or 2 too and have simply stoped them in the middle of their rant and rave and simply said "listen, if you gonna right me a ticket then do so IF not then give me a warning or let me be on my way but I'm not the least bit interested in your preaching" Regardless of the outcome, and it's gone both ways, I admit may faults and will take care of them but I'm not your congregation thats going to shoose to listen to your preaching.

*I have never been ticketed by a GW for any infractions what-so-ever


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

oceanus said:


> Congratulations on the dumbest post I have ever seen on 2cool. Their job is to enforce the fish and game laws period, not enforce some of them. If you violate a fish/game law (willingly or through ignorance of the law) you should man up and pay your fine-not rag on the men/women who have to make sure people like you do not obey on the laws you think are right.


OK. Thanks for the support.
I'm going to give you a couple of examples and you tell me how you'd handle them.

1. Fisherman catches a legal trout first thing in the AM. He and his kids fish the rest of the day. Late in the afternoon he's cleaning his catch and the game warden finds the trout just undersized. 
Fish, especially a weak fish, is known to shrink.
What do you do?

2. You go out to a dove field to inspect some men who are hunting. You find one of them doesn't have a plug in their shotgun. You've observed them for a while and noted that none of them ever put more than 3 rounds in their shotgun. Now, a plug is mandatory. But you have to ask yourself this: The spirit of the law is so that no one hunter takes more than three shots back to back. These hunters have obviously met the spirit. They've violated no other laws and have had no other infractions with game laws.
What do you do?

3. Your boat's fire extinguisher is one month out of date. 
Fine the boater or not?

4. You observe a hunter shooting a dove/quail/deer and it goes on the the adjacent property. The hunter looks around to make sure there are no other hunters but doesn't check his weapon and crosses with it to the property line to retrieve his game.
What do you do?

And Oceanus, you might want to select another name. Anything that ends in 'anus' is just prime for making fun of.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

bluefin said:


> OK. Thanks for the support.
> I'm going to give you a couple of examples and you tell me how you'd handle them.
> 
> 1. Fisherman catches a legal trout first thing in the AM. He and his kids fish the rest of the day. Late in the afternoon he's cleaning his catch and the game warden finds the trout just undersized.
> ...


This sounds like an expensive nightmare cast n' blast weekend.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

bluefin said:


> OK. Thanks for the support.
> I'm going to give you a couple of examples and you tell me how you'd handle them.
> 
> 1. Fisherman catches a legal trout first thing in the AM. He and his kids fish the rest of the day. Late in the afternoon he's cleaning his catch and the game warden finds the trout just undersized.
> ...


One word solution.... Basketweaving

If you cant follow simple rules and laws, you need to find a new hobby.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

'Basketweaving' huh?

I tell ya what, why don't you go get the regs for hunting, fishing and boating. Then tell us all how many pages are contained in there.

Then you can tell us what changes were made from '10 to 'll. 
I can tell you right now that they don't do a really good job of 'highliting' what changes were done. Gosh, that would be too easy.

And BTW east TX boy, you're having found the 'internet' puts you in the top 20% of the folks that live there - probably the lower part.
I know, I spent 4 years in Nac.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> One word solution.... Basketweaving
> 
> If you cant follow simple rules and laws, you need to find a new hobby.


I couldn't agree with you more. It's the law. You speed on a highway or city street, that's illegal and no matter what we think its grounds for a ticket.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

bluefin said:


> 'Basketweaving' huh?
> 
> I tell ya what, why don't you go get the regs for hunting, fishing and boating. Then tell us all how many pages are contained in there.
> 
> ...


1) I dont live in East Texas, nor am I from there... but have nothing against the folks that do... I spent 4 years in college up there as well and loved every second of it. Some of the prettiest scenery in this fine state and some of the best times of my life. I travel there frequently and don't plan on stopping any time soon.

2) The laws/rules that you listed "scenarios" for have been in place plenty long enough for you to learn. Migratory bird hunters have been required to have a plug in their shotguns for at least 25 years (as long as I can remember). There is NO GRAY AREA. You have it, you are legal... If you do not, you are hunting illegally. Not real sure why you would ever remove a plug in the first place...

3) The limit on trout is 15". You know that before you make that first cast.... on top of that, apparently you ALREADY know that a "weak" fish may be prone to shrinkage, so why keep one that you KNOW may not hit the mark when you get to the fish cleaning table? That reg isn't new either.

4) You are required to have an up to date, inspected fire extinguisher in your vessel. That isn't a new reg either. As a captain, the safety of you and your passengers should be paramount. Not having an up to code extinguisher is a lacking on your part as a responsible captain. You owe that to your passengers, much less yourself.

5) Trespassing with a weapon isn't a new reg either. Dont like it? Dont hunt so close to property lines. There is no need to carry your weapon across the line anyway, much less a loaded one. You wouldnt want your neighbor tromping through your little hippy Austin front yard with a loaded gun, would you?

Not one single scenario you listed was a "new" regulation.

Please dont boast about being an East Texas citizen any more, even if it was just for a few years... the reputation of East Texas hunters is bad enough without folks like you that have a problem with following simple rules joining the party.

The rules and regulations aren't rocket science... But I'm sure if you gave me a few days, I could probably find you one written in crayon if that would help you understand them a little better.

Enjoy your day, boy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

bluefin said:


> 'Basketweaving' huh?
> 
> I tell ya what, why don't you go get the regs for hunting, fishing and boating. Then tell us all how many pages are contained in there.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked...they had a specific page for the changes made....

jus sayin

On another note....its not hard to follow the laws...the tags are not difficult to fill out....you cut the date out...fill it out...secure it and then fill out the log...not too difficult
Something else to say....East Texas has always had a rep for poachers......even the legal hunters were in the mind set to shoot anything with hair
TPWD found out that most places were not practicing any sort of management on their own.....so they did it for them....
I dont like the rule per say....there are alot of rules that I dont like .....but after decades of non-management type hunting....TPWD did what they thought was right and there you have it.......
We have rules on our lease that I dont agree with that are on the same lines of the AR counties.....I feel you will end up with a lot of 13" or less deer becoming your breeding deer
one thing for sure......ET has changed in the last 10 yrs......there are a larger racks coming out of ET.....better herds......is TPWD responsible....I say somewhat...they have and I assume always will have a strong presence in ET to try and curb the poaching.....that alone will and has improved the herd in ET

Last yr...My son and I were hunting youth weekend ....after the moring hunt we were filling feeders and saw a man poach a deer off of the county road that runs through the place.....chased him down and got his plate number called the GW and he got busted when he drove back by....two grown men and their young children.....dam shame...

wanna take a guess as to where they lived???...........Silsbee Texas......and we wonder why ET has a bad name....also..these lowlifes are teaching their kids how to do it also

I felt bad for the kids having to watch their dads get handcuffed and sent to jail.....maybe they learned a valuable lesson

TS


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> 1) I dont live in East Texas, nor am I from there... but have nothing against the folks that do... I spent 4 years in college up there as well and loved every second of it. Some of the prettiest scenery in this fine state and some of the best times of my life. I travel there frequently and don't plan on stopping any time soon.
> 
> 2) The laws/rules that you listed "scenarios" for have been in place plenty long enough for you to learn. Migratory bird hunters have been required to have a plug in their shotguns for at least 25 years (as long as I can remember). There is NO GRAY AREA. You have it, you are legal... If you do not, you are hunting illegally. Not real sure why you would ever remove a plug in the first place...
> 
> ...


Sorry to inform you that Mont Belvieu is in ET

jus sayin...lol


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*LOL*



bluefin said:


> 'Basketweaving' huh?
> 
> I tell ya what, why don't you go get the regs for hunting, fishing and boating. Then tell us all how many pages are contained in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Derrr. My bad.
I used to hunt and fish here a lot. A LOT!
Now I'm off to more remote locations and my boat hasn't been started in the last two years.
SFA'r, I sent you a greenie for your reply. Well stated and somewhat concise.

For some that don't know me, understand that I enjoy putting argumentative type discussions on here. It helps to see each other's debates in pro and con on issues.
I meant no disrepect (although it seems that) to our game law enforcers.
Over the years I've bought several lunches for them that didn't even know where or who it came from.

And SFA'r, you're dead on about the beauty of E TX - specially when she's wearing a bikini! LOL


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

troutslayer said:


> Sorry to inform you that Mont Belvieu is in ET
> 
> jus sayin...lol


Maybe we should go by regions and go with the Pineywoods....

If you put crosshairs on the state, Austin is in "East Texas" as well.

just sayin... lol


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

This is the reason I don't fool with hunting WT deer. Exotics for me. Especially Axis deer. No muss no fuss, no arcane rules and, better eating IMO. 

I'd be willing the bet that most GW's think the 13" rule is a PITA too, but they have to do their job. I'll go out on a limb here and say that most GWs would rather be chasing poachers than dealing with a 13" deer.

Carry on.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

"Yall 13" whiners crack me up.... 

What are you going to do with a 12" wide deer that you cant do with a spike or a doe??? "


Hey JSA i think A 12.5" rack looks better on the wall out in the building than A spike does and I have several to compare, don't have me a doe skull up there yet but am now considering it (not really) And I have been hunting 30yrs in the "pinney woods" and the deer population where i have been hunting is just fine with out the 13" rule I just don't like it cause it is total BS. I really just don't like being told it has to be 13" to be a trophy. I have a 19" on the wall in the shed also and don't think any less of my 12.5" ones. To each his own. and i do fallow the game laws and haven't killed a deer the last 2 yrs and probably will not this year , my eyes just not that good to be sure he is 13" maybe in another couple years when we have to pay several thousand dollars to hunt the "Pinney Woods" it should be easier to pick out a 13+" buck.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

tha bum said:


> "Yall 13" whiners crack me up....
> 
> What are you going to do with a 12" wide deer that you cant do with a spike or a doe??? "
> 
> Hey JSA i think A 12.5" rack looks better on the wall out in the building than A spike does and I have several to compare, don't have me a doe skull up there yet but am now considering it (not really) And I have been hunting 30yrs in the "pinney woods" and the deer population where i have been hunting is just fine with out the 13" rule I just don't like it cause it is total BS. I really just don't like being told it has to be 13" to be a trophy. I have a 19" on the wall in the shed also and don't think any less of my 12.5" ones. To each his own. and i do fallow the game laws and haven't killed a deer the last 2 yrs and probably will not this year , my eyes just not that good to be sure he is 13" maybe in another couple years when we have to pay several thousand dollars to hunt the "Pinney Woods" it should be easier to pick out a 13+" buck.


The 13" rule is not set in place for folks to be able to shoot "trophies" or increase the deer population... it is set in place to reduce the number of immature deer being killed and have a more balanced herd.

"Having carried the "high-grading" discussion this far, we must be very clear with one important point...*This antler-restriction regulation is NOT a trophy-buck management strategy*. Will it result in better quality deer? Possibly. It _will_ result in more mature age-class bucks and age is one of the 3 main factors contributing to antler development. While this is not a trophy-buck management strategy, most hunters and landowners probably would agree that it would be irresponsible of TPW to propose a regulation that would have an adverse effect on antler quality. Protecting the bottom end of the herd (i.e., spikes and 3-pointers) would do just that. Therefore, we're considering a much more proactive approach to improve the age structure of the buck herd, while not compromising the quality of those bucks that reach maturity."

Have a read... The link below will provide all of the reasoning and statistics behind why TPWD has imposed the antler restrictions.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/game_management/deer/antler_restrictions/

PS... if the deer quality across the state improves across the board, then that would not be what is to blame if your lease fees go up. There are a ton of other factors that would cause that... including the number of people that are becoming deer hunters... If you are animate about your lease fees staying the same, you should write your elected officials and have them put a ban on the number of people that they allow to pick up hunting as a hobby.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Over 40 years of hunting, been checked many a time, and never a violation. No problem with GW's doing their job. I have been disappointed in some that acted like real jerks (unprofessional, bad attitude) but they are far and few between. I respect them and glad they are out taking care of business.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Bum,

I'd think lease fees would be the least of worries.
Heck, throwing corn on the ground these days is like tossing your wallet out the window.
Lot's of cash for an unknown.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I will say one thing and leave it alone. All of you guys who keep saying to just obey the law-suck it up-or take up basket weaving, are missing the point.It is the same thing as finding out your son or daughter, or even you or one of your parents getting a ticket for 1 mile over the limit and the first thing out of your mouth is not nice, I bet. Stop and think about it. Do you really think that we can stop being human. We make mistakes and yes, there are consoquenses. But all we are asking for is just a little understanding.Your car breaks down on the way to work and now you loose your bonus for the whole year, or worse, you are fired. It is the same thing. Just a little understanding.And to the one who said the AR rules are not trophy rules. I have yet to here how the heard is hurt by them being younger when harvested. Who really cares if the deer taken is 2 or 5.The deer are just as healthy either way. A young buck will breed just as fast as an older buck. There really is no benifit except larger bucks..IE...Trophies.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

for some reason the GWs still dont bother me at all. They just ask how the family is


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> but when you shoot a buck that is 1/8" short....come on.


Well I've made some calls and I've read more than I care too but I haven't been bale to find one instance of anyone being fined for violating the antler restriction laws for being 1/8" short of 13".

Post it up if you have it. If you can't scan your citation take a picture of it. I would like to see it.

Deersteaks we've been through this before with you and all the data has been presented here for you but obviously you didn't read any of it. So find some other topic to pizz you off and move on until you actually read the reasoning behind the antler restrictions.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LOL..Wonder Why?? I figured you might find your way over to this one... Have you softened up on us or what??  Thought you might have a little more to say about this thread...



BEER4BAIT said:


> for some reason the GWs still dont bother me at all. They just ask how the family is


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Deersteaks said:


> A young buck will breed just as fast as an older buck. There really is no benifit except larger bucks..IE...Trophies.


That's not true. Have you ever watched alot of deer interacting during the rut? Yesterday a very young 8 point, decent rack just super young was being dominated by this old trash buck. Shoulda or was a spike but now has 5 points. The young buck tried and tried to follow the doe or two that would be out there. But everytime he even got kinda close the old buck would charge him and push him off. I've seen similar acts every deer season.

And the comparions to something happening to your car and being late for work, and getting a ticket for going 1 mph over the speed limit, they aren't the same thing. Something happening to your car is more or less un controlable. Speed limit overall isn't. I do agree that 1 or 2 over is pretty ridiculous, but they don't have to give you a break. I've gotten let off for speeding before, super lucky. But I always watch my speed and if im speeding ill expect to get stopped. Same thing if you shoot a buck that is really close, you are prepared to get a ticket cause you're taking that chance.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bluefin said:


> Have hunted a long time. Both bird and deer here in TX. Have hunted in many other states and countries as well.
> For whatever reason our state can't seem to put in layman's terms what's legal.
> I've hunted both birds and deer in North TX and South. Yea, read up on that my friend.
> I'm reading their diary of what's legal with two maps in my hand and a compass to boot.
> ...


The responisbility of the law is not to enforce through education, Gamewardens and the state educate seperately and often. It's also not the states responsibility to use vocabulary "you understand" oh layman. There are plenty of educational programs held in most counties and cities you can attend. But once the season rolls around, it's on you. *It is YOUR responsibility to learn the law and abide by it.*

The problem is that professional poaching only encompasses a small portion of the illegal activity that occurs in the outdoors. Read any book by Dave Hall. Talk to your local Gamewarden. Look up the public records.

Far more laws are broken by "uninformed" businessmen who "only get to go hunting once a year and by God are going to take game" plugs in or out - you can claim ignorance all day long. Ignorance is no excuse for the law.

So how does the "greedy money grubbing law" distinguish between the honest mistake and the greedy hunter ... ?!?! THEY DON'T.

*Terrible thread ... congratulations.*


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The responisbility of the law is not to enforce through education, Gamewardens and the state educate seperately and often. It's also not the states responsibility to use vocabulary "you understand" oh layman. There are plenty of educational programs held in most counties and cities you can attend. But once the season rolls around, it's on you. *It is YOUR responsibility to learn the law and abide by it.*
> 
> The problem is that professional poaching only encompasses a small portion of the illegal activity that occurs in the outdoors. Read any book by Dave Hall. Talk to your local Gamewarden. Look up the public records.
> 
> ...


TRUE, TRUE, TRUE!
Hunter education coarses going on right now, both online and in person across the state. Know the law and abide by it. If the law is broken, leniency(sp?) my be given, but can never be expected.


----------

